# Wreck of I-400, Japanese World War II-era megasub, found off Hawaii coast



## CougarKing (3 Dec 2013)

This was the first of 2 Imperial Japanese Navy megasubs that were supposed to attack the Panama Canal with seaplane bombers stored in their hangars late in World War II, but never got to finish their mission...







   


Yahoo news



> *World War Two era Japanese submarine found off Hawaii coast*
> 
> 
> HONOLULU (Reuters) - Scientists plumbing the Pacific Ocean off the Hawaii coast have discovered a World War Two era Japanese submarine, a technological marvel that had been preparing to attack the Panama Canal before being scuttled by U.S. forces.
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2013)

Hmmm you know a Victoria class sub, with an F-35B on it in a hanger might just cause some of the critics heads to pop!


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Dec 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hmmm you know a Victoria class sub, with an F-35B on it in a hanger might just cause some of the critics heads to pop!



We can just pay for it by cutting some of Quebecs equalization payments  >


----------



## marinemech (5 Dec 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> We can just pay for it by cutting some of Quebecs equalization payments  >


 I Second that Motion, well, lets get down to business.  >


----------

